# هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*بصراحة جة موضوع فى دماغى حابب انى اتكلم فية انا واعضاء المنتدى وهوة

هل يوجد صداقة بين الولد والبنت او بين البنت والولد....... او(صديق الانتيم)

اعتقد ان الموضوع فية ناس تؤيد الفكرة دى وناس ترفضها 

واللى يرفضها يرفضها لية ؟ واللى مؤيدها مؤيدها لية؟

طيب ممكن نقول اوكى ممكن ان يكون هناك صداقة بين الولد والبنت والعكس ....فهل هيا تكون مع كل الاشخاص او كل البيئات !!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟

احب اسمع ارائكم فى الموضوع دة











​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

موضوعك جامد ياكريزى
بس انا شايفة ان فى اخوة بين الولد والبنت عادى
لكن مثلا مش اخرج معاه او امشى معاه لوحدى
يعنى  فى زمالة و ممكن اعتبر الولد دة اخويا لكن ماينفعش ابدا يوصل لأنه تكون العلاقة بيننا زى صاحبتى مثلا
ميرسي على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

لا اؤمن بوجودها الانتمة ( زي ما بتقولي ) بين الولد والبنت ممكن يبقي اصحاب انما انتيم لا استحالة

لاني مهما كان هما اصدقاء فيه حاجز بيقفوا قدامه اني دي بنت وده ولد وفيه خطر احمر مش ينفع نتجاوزه وفيه اسرار مش تتقالها ونوعية التفكير مختلفة .. الخ

ده رائي


----------



## girl of my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*سلام ونعمه*
*احب اقول راي في الموضوع* *ده*
*انا شايفه ان مافيش صداقه بين الولد والبنت*
*ولكن في زماله*
*في فرق بين الصداقه والزماله*
*لان اي صداقه بين الولد والبنت لازم هتتقلب لعاطفه اما من الطرفين او من طرف واحد*
*ده راي يمكن يكون غلط *
*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوعك جامد ياكريزى
> بس انا شايفة ان فى اخوة بين الولد والبنت عادى
> لكن مثلا مش اخرج معاه او امشى معاه لوحدى
> يعنى  فى زمالة و ممكن اعتبر الولد دة اخويا لكن ماينفعش ابدا يوصل لأنه تكون العلاقة بيننا زى صاحبتى مثلا
> ...



ميرسي يانونو جيرل لمرورك ومشاركتك
بس انتى مش اتكلمتى عن نظرة المجتمع والبيئة اللى احنا عايشينن فيها حتى لو اعتبرنا نفسنا اخوات
بس ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا اؤمن بوجودها الانتمة ( زي ما بتقولي ) بين الولد والبنت ممكن يبقي اصحاب انما انتيم لا استحالة
> 
> لاني مهما كان هما اصدقاء فيه حاجز بيقفوا قدامه اني دي بنت وده ولد وفيه خطر احمر مش ينفع نتجاوزه وفيه اسرار مش تتقالها ونوعية التفكير مختلفة .. الخ
> 
> ده رائي



رايك حلو اوى ياكوبتك فعلا
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك بس انا برضه عايزة اعرف نظرة الكبار للبنات والولاد اللى بيكلموا بعض تحت اى مسمي حتى لو معتبرين نفسهم اخوات
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



dolly قال:


> *سلام ونعمه*
> *احب اقول راي في الموضوع* *ده*
> *انا شايفه ان مافيش صداقه بين الولد والبنت*
> *ولكن في زماله*
> ...




اممممم ميرسي اوى لردك الجميل يادولى
وانا على فكرة انا عايزة اعرف وجهات النظر صدقيني مش موضوع انى اقيم صح ولا غلط
بس انا عايزة الاراء
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الصداقة بين الولد والبنت بقت شى مقبول اليومين دول وعادى فدا بيحصل كتير بس المهم ازاى يحافظوا على الصداقة ما تتحول لشى يندموا علية 
وطبعا الصداقة بين الولد والنت بتختلف باختلاف البيئة والتربية والعادات الى فى البلاد

ولكن الانتمة دى بتبقى شى غلط لانها بالتلاقائى بتبقى شى غلط على النت ممكن يقف قدامها لما تكبر ويجى وقت الزواج لان طبعا اظن ان ما فيش شاب ممكن يوافق انة يرتبط بواحدة كانت مانتمة مع واحد وفكت وانتمت مع التانى وكدة

ياريت يكون راى وصلكم


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



احلى ديانة قال:


> الصداقة بين الولد والبنت بقت شى مقبول اليومين دول وعادى فدا بيحصل كتير بس المهم ازاى يحافظوا على الصداقة ما تتحول لشى يندموا علية
> وطبعا الصداقة بين الولد والنت بتختلف باختلاف البيئة والتربية والعادات الى فى البلاد
> 
> ولكن الانتمة دى بتبقى شى غلط لانها بالتلاقائى بتبقى شى غلط على النت ممكن يقف قدامها لما تكبر ويجى وقت الزواج لان طبعا اظن ان ما فيش شاب ممكن يوافق انة يرتبط بواحدة كانت مانتمة مع واحد وفكت وانتمت مع التانى وكدة
> ...



ميرسي لرأيك يافادى :new8:
بس ياتري اصلا مجتمعنا ده بيقبل اى علاقة بين ولد وبنت حتى ولو صداقة او زمالة عادية؟


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ما هيا دى الحاجة الموسفة 
لسة فى ناس كتير ما تقبلش الصداقة بين الولد والبنت مع ان دى بتبقى فى اغلب الاوقات مفيدى للاتنين 
ولكن طبعا مع الوقت المجتمع هيتقبل ذللك وهو فعلا بدا يتقبلة


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



احلى ديانة قال:


> ما هيا دى الحاجة الموسفة
> لسة فى ناس كتير ما تقبلش الصداقة بين الولد والبنت مع ان دى بتبقى فى اغلب الاوقات مفيدى للاتنين
> ولكن طبعا مع الوقت المجتمع هيتقبل ذللك وهو فعلا بدا يتقبلة



ميرسي يافادى لمتابعتك للموضوع
واكيد هنوصل لراي سليم وحل موفق ونحاول احنا بمسيحيتنا وثقتنا فى نفسنا نغير نظرة المجتمع دى


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

اكيد طبعا هنقدر نغير وجة المجمتع 
ودا يحصل لما يشوف اد اية الصداقة بين الولد والبنت شى جميل وازاى الشاب بيخاف على صديقتة من اى شى ويخاف عليها مثل اختة

معلش هكمل معاكى مناقشت الموضوع فى وقت لاحق لانى لازم امشى دلوقتى


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ميرسي يافادى لرايك وبرضه عايزين نعرف راي الناس الكبيرة اللى اكتر خبرة مننا


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*بصى انا راى او اعتقدى انا  انى صعب قوى الانتمه بين ولد وبنت يعنى الولد فى حجات مش بيقدار يحها للبنت والبنت نفس الشئ يعنى فى حجات بين البينات مينفعش تتقال لولد  وفى حجات بين الولاد ما ينفعش تتقال للبنات ماشى اما اذا كانو اصدقاء وفى اسرار محدوده  زى هو وقع فى مشكلة بيكلمها عليها او هى نفس الشئ ممكن ولزم تكون علاقة  فعلا صافيه بيترعه فى حقق ربنا  
بس بما انى المجتمع بتاعنا فى عادت وتقليد بيقول انى البنت والولد مينفعش يكونه اصدقاء لانى فى خطر و ما اجتمع رجل وامره فالشيطان ثالثهم والكلام الفاضى ده 
يعنى ممكن يعرفه بعض من الكليه لو الولد فعلا محترم حيدها نصيحة  كانك زى اخته  فعلا ممكن يخاف عليكى برده زى اخته حتى لو زاد الشعور ووصل لحب برده  حيبقى فى حدود تعليم المسيح 

ممكن الانتمه بره لانى فى امريكا و و الجو مفتوح حتى لو اتكلمه الولد ممكن ميفكرش غلط لانى فى  موضوع ممنوعه هنا على الولد والبنت والحدود والعادة والتقليد  وهناك بيتكلمه فيها عادى وبرده حرجع واقوللك  حتلقى انى فى الدول ده برده ابنت بتشيل سرها مع صحابتها مش مع صحابها والولد نفس الشئ 
المهم فى علاقات الاولاد بالبنات يكون موجود فيها المسيح لانى لو  وجد المسيح حتبقى علاقه من انضف العلاقات 
 مش عارف اذى  كونت قدرات اوصل راى ولا لا  
 انا برده شوفت  الموضوع فى منتدى كنيسة يسوع الناصرى 
 برده بصى على تعلقات الناس وعنون المشاركة هناك 

الصداقة بين الجنسين 


صلى  من اجل  ضعفى *​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الصداقة بين الجنسين http://www.jesus-nazareth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1198


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

انتيم ينهار كنا بنعترض على كلمة صداقة دلوقتى انتيم كلمة انتيم فى نظرى انها بتعرف ادق ادق التفاصيل فى حياتى ومعايا معظم الاوقات عديت كمان مرحله الصداقة 
شور مستحيل يعنى حتى صداقة بين بنت وشاب مينفعش لاننا فى مجتمع مقفول ​


----------



## kajo (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

بليز يا ميرنا استفسار

يعنى الصداقه والانتمه لا عشان احنا فى مجتمع  مقفول ؟

طب لو فرضنا ان مجتمعنا مجتمع مفتوح و برضو بنفس تديننا مش حريه اوى زى المجتمعات المفتوحه التانيه

هيبقى الوضع  ممكن ولا لا يمكن


----------



## totty (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

_هو لو اتكلمنا الاول على الانتمه 
طبعا مستحيييييييييل

لكن فى مفهوم الصداقه بين الولد والبنت

بتختلف من مجتمع للتانى
فى مجتمع يسمح جدا بالموضوع ده
وفى بنات شايفه جدا انه موضوع مسموح بيه
لكن فى مجتمعات تانيه
رافضاه تماما
وجهة نظرى
ان طبعا موجوده الصداقه بين الولد والبنت لكن بحدود مهما كانت العلاقه بينهم
_​


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> الصداقة بين الجنسين http://www.jesus-nazareth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1198



ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



girl ava kyrillos قال:


> انتيم ينهار كنا بنعترض على كلمة صداقة دلوقتى انتيم كلمة انتيم فى نظرى انها بتعرف ادق ادق التفاصيل فى حياتى ومعايا معظم الاوقات عديت كمان مرحله الصداقة
> شور مستحيل يعنى حتى صداقة بين بنت وشاب مينفعش لاننا فى مجتمع مقفول ​



ميرسي يا girl ava kyrillos لمشاركتك الجميلة وانا بحترم رايك اوى


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



kajo قال:


> بليز يا ميرنا استفسار
> 
> يعنى الصداقه والانتمه لا عشان احنا فى مجتمع  مقفول ؟
> 
> ...



امممممم سؤال مهم فعلا
واكيد هنتعرض لاجابته من الاراء وميرسي ياكاجو لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



totty قال:


> _هو لو اتكلمنا الاول على الانتمه
> طبعا مستحيييييييييل
> 
> لكن فى مفهوم الصداقه بين الولد والبنت
> ...



ميرسي ياتوتى بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك
بس انتى متاكدة انه عادى ان فى صداقة ولاد وبنات؟:t9:
امممممممم على العموم اكيد هنوصل لراي


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

بالنسبة لراى فانا عارف انة هكون مختلف جدا

فانا مش فاهم كل ماروح حتة الاقى الناس طول ماهى اعدة مورهاش غير الولد اللى بيف مع البت 
انا مش فاهم لة ميباش عادى وكل انسان يبان على حيتة انا بقول ان ممكن يكون فية انتمة بين الولد والبنت لكن اكيد هيجى يوم وصداتهم هتدمر لان الكلام هيكتر والموضوع هيبقى ملهوش اى لازمة فدة بالنسبة لمجتمعنا الى احنا عايشيين فة كل واحد بيصور الحاجة اللى قدامة زى ما هو عايز
ولكم كل تحياتى
الطائر الجزين


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



الطائر & الحزين قال:


> بالنسبة لراى فانا عارف انة هكون مختلف جدا
> 
> فانا مش فاهم كل ماروح حتة الاقى الناس طول ماهى اعدة مورهاش غير الولد اللى بيف مع البت
> انا مش فاهم لة ميباش عادى وكل انسان يبان على حيتة انا بقول ان ممكن يكون فية انتمة بين الولد والبنت لكن اكيد هيجى يوم وصداتهم هتدمر لان الكلام هيكتر والموضوع هيبقى ملهوش اى لازمة فدة بالنسبة لمجتمعنا الى احنا عايشيين فة كل واحد بيصور الحاجة اللى قدامة زى ما هو عايز
> ...



ميرسي ياطائر على رايك
بس ياتري انت شايف انه صح لكن سلبيته الوحيدة كلام الناس؟
طب ياتري لو احنا فى مجتمع مفتوح ومش يعيبه كلام الناس هايبقي رايك انو عادى الانتمة بين الولد والبنت؟
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

هو مش حكاية عادى 
اصل الانتمة دى يعنى اتنين طول اليوم مع بعض ويبقوا اسرارهم مع بعض فحتى لو الولد قال كل اسرارة تاكدى ان لسة فية حاجات كتير متالش ونفس الحكاية مع البنت
فحتى لو كان المجتمع مفتوح هيبوا اصحاب كاخوات
لكن كانتيم ميتهياليش ان دة يحصل


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



الطائر & الحزين قال:


> هو مش حكاية عادى
> اصل الانتمة دى يعنى اتنين طول اليوم مع بعض ويبقوا اسرارهم مع بعض فحتى لو الولد قال كل اسرارة تاكدى ان لسة فية حاجات كتير متالش ونفس الحكاية مع البنت
> فحتى لو كان المجتمع مفتوح هيبوا اصحاب كاخوات
> لكن كانتيم ميتهياليش ان دة يحصل



اوكى ميرسي بجد ياالطائر الحزين لمتابعتك للموضوع
انا بحترم رايك اوى


----------



## الطائر & الحزين (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

انا واللة عجبنى اوى المنتدى دة 
انا اعتبر دى اول مرة اتابع فيها فى منتدى دينى 
وانشا اللة هكون معاكم علطول


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ميرسي اوى ياالطائر الحزين ومنتظرين مشاركاتك معانا


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

انا بحترم رايك يا اخى الطائر بس يا ترى فى المجمتع الى احنا فية دة وبالتقاليد دى 
انت موافق على الانتمة بس لو ليك اخت توافق انها تانتم مع حد من اصدقائها


----------



## مدحت فتحى (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

+++ سلاامى لكم فى المسيح اخواتى انا جيت وبقيت عضو من اعضاء المسيح معكم ممكن تقبلونى 
دى اول مشاركة لى قبل مشارك معكم انا اعرف انى الكلاام بيقى بحدود وانا بؤيد هذا واعرف انى الكلاام بيدل على شخصية صحبة لذلك قبل ما اتكلم احب اعرف اخواتى انى جرئ بكلاامى جدا ولا اهاب من شئ الا المسيح رب المجد 
اولا هل الصداقة بين الولد والبنت قال عنها رب المجد انها لا تليق او مذكور بالكتاب المقدس انها لا تمجد اللة 
( ارينى اين هذا فى الكتاب المقدس ) بل قال بولس الرسول كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق 
معنا هذا الكلاام انى اى شئ افعلة ولكن اكون على علم انى هذا الشئ صح ام خطاء هذا الشئ بيهد ام بيبنى هذا الشئ مقبول او لا مقبول هذا الشئ يمجد اللة او لا هذا الشئ يأتى بغضب اللة على ام لا ولا انسى انى لكل شئ حدود 
وانا بكلم هذا الكلاام من واقع الحياة اى واقع ملموس وايضا انا واحد من الناس بؤيد هذا الموضوع صداقة البنت والولد لانى مجرب هذا الكلاام قبل ما اكتبة لكم انا لى اصدقاء كثير جدا جدا بنات وشباب ايضا ولكن لانسى انى لى حدود واى صداقة على وجة الارض لها حدود ومش كدة فقط بل اى شئ لة حدود فالصداقة بين البنت والولد ليس بها شئ خطاء طالما انها صداقة حقيقية امام اللة ؛ اقول لكم شيئا غريبا ولكن هذا للعلم والاستفادة اسرتى بالبيت تعلم انى لى اصدقاء بنات كثير وبيكلموهم باتليفون وفى مودة وطمئنان 
انا بقول هذا الكلام مش علشان اعرفكم انى بعرف  بنات او لشيئا اخر بل تعلمت بحياتى انى احاول بقدر مقدرتى اؤيد كلاامى بدليل قاطع صدقونى اخواتى لا يوجد شئ منع الصداقة او الانتمة ولو كلاامى دة خطاء كانو فعلو جامعة للبنات وجامعة لشباب ولكن فى هذة المرحلة بيكون الفكر اصبح ناضج والولد والبنت بيكونو عرفو اية الخطاء واية الصح واقول ايضا انى لو فى شئ يقول انى الصداقة بالبنت خطاء كانو فعلو النت لشباب فقط ومنعو دخول البنات علية ولكن الان اقول لكم الصداقة هى صداقة مهما كان لا تعرف بنت ولا ولد ؛ الصداقة هى قلب ملئ بالحب وبيبادل هذا الحب بحب اخر وافتكر انى البابا شنودة رد على اسئلة شبيهة بهذا السؤال اوعدكم انى ابحث عن هذة الاسئلة واضعها لكم لكى نستفاد وارجو ان لا اكون قد ضايقت احد بمشاركتى معكم وميرسى جدا جدا جدا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز يا اخت كرازىوالرب يباركك بكل بركة وصلى من اجلى 


+++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ما زال مجتمعنا الشرقى يرفض فكرة الصداقه ما بين الولد والبنت حتى انه اذا حدث تقارب ما بينهم يبحث سريعا عن مسميات اخرى للعلاقه كالاخوه والزماله وغيرها وذلك بسبب اسلوب التربيه التى اعتدناه ...موضوع مهم  ويا ريت الكل يشارك  بر أيه ميررررسى يا كريزى على الموضوع الحلو وربنا معاكى يا قمر .


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



مدحت فتحى قال:


> +++ سلاامى لكم فى المسيح اخواتى انا جيت وبقيت عضو من اعضاء المسيح معكم ممكن تقبلونى
> دى اول مشاركة لى قبل مشارك معكم انا اعرف انى الكلاام بيقى بحدود وانا بؤيد هذا واعرف انى الكلاام بيدل على شخصية صحبة لذلك قبل ما اتكلم احب اعرف اخواتى انى جرئ بكلاامى جدا ولا اهاب من شئ الا المسيح رب المجد
> اولا هل الصداقة بين الولد والبنت قال عنها رب المجد انها لا تليق او مذكور بالكتاب المقدس انها لا تمجد اللة
> ( ارينى اين هذا فى الكتاب المقدس ) بل قال بولس الرسول كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق
> ...



ميرسي اوى يافتحى لمرورك ومشاركتك
بس تسمحلى اسالك سؤال؟
ياتري لما تيجي تفكر فى الارتباط هل ممكن يجي ذهنك لبنت كانت مانتمة ولاد او مصادقاهم وهيبقي ايه نظرتك ليها ساعتها؟
ياتري تقبل تكون زوجتك ليك انت زوجة ولغيرك صديقة ويكلمها وتكلمة؟
ولو كل ده عادى
ايه نظرة الناس الكبيرة لده كله؟
وانا عايزة اوضح لك شئ بسيط ان فى فروق فى الدرجات بين الزمالة والصحوبية والصداقة وانتمة
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ما زال مجتمعنا الشرقى يرفض فكرة الصداقه ما بين الولد والبنت حتى انه اذا حدث تقارب ما بينهم يبحث سريعا عن مسميات اخرى للعلاقه كالاخوه والزماله وغيرها وذلك بسبب اسلوب التربيه التى اعتدناه ...موضوع مهم  ويا ريت الكل يشارك  بر أيه ميررررسى يا كريزى على الموضوع الحلو وربنا معاكى يا قمر .



ميرسي يادونا اوى لردك الجميل والوافى رغم انه صغير
ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر :flowers:


----------



## منتهى العفة (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*اما عن راى انا فلا اجد اى علاقة هذه التى تجمع بين الولد والبنت تحت اى مسمى فمن الصعب ان تكون بينهم الا زماله محدودة تحكمها قواعد ادبية واخلاقية فاظن ان المواضيع المشتركة بنهم محدودة فهل يعقل ان تتحدث البنت مع صديقها فى نفس المواضيع التى تحكى فيها مع صديقتها او انتيمتها فاين حتة الاحترام والوقار التى من المفروض ان تكون قائمة بنهم مهما كانت درجة علاقتهم ببعض فاذا تغاضت البنت بالاكثر عنها فقدت هذه العلاقة الكثير من مصداقيتها واصبحت اى علاقة اخرى غير الصداقة ،اعذرونى يا اخوتى اذا اطلت عليكم فهذا هو رئى المقتنعة به والذى سوف اتبعة مع بناتى حتى وان كان يخالف ارائكم او حتى اراء بناتى وصفات جيلهم ،واتمنى ان يلهمنى الرب الصواب ويرشدكم ايضا ويرشد صاحبة الرسالة .
صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون مع جميعكم آمين.
                                                                                             اختكم فى المسيح/نيفين                       *​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



منتهى العفة قال:


> *اما عن راى انا فلا اجد اى علاقة هذه التى تجمع بين الولد والبنت تحت اى مسمى فمن الصعب ان تكون بينهم الا زماله محدودة تحكمها قواعد ادبية واخلاقية فاظن ان المواضيع المشتركة بنهم محدودة فهل يعقل ان تتحدث البنت مع صديقها فى نفس المواضيع التى تحكى فيها مع صديقتها او انتيمتها فاين حتة الاحترام والوقار التى من المفروض ان تكون قائمة بنهم مهما كانت درجة علاقتهم ببعض فاذا تغاضت البنت بالاكثر عنها فقدت هذه العلاقة الكثير من مصداقيتها واصبحت اى علاقة اخرى غير الصداقة ،اعذرونى يا اخوتى اذا اطلت عليكم فهذا هو رئى المقتنعة به والذى سوف اتبعة مع بناتى حتى وان كان يخالف ارائكم او حتى اراء بناتى وصفات جيلهم ،واتمنى ان يلهمنى الرب الصواب ويرشدكم ايضا ويرشد صاحبة الرسالة .
> صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون مع جميعكم آمين.
> اختكم فى المسيح/نيفين                       *​



ميرسي يانيفين لرايك الجميل وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة


----------



## ميرنا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



kajo قال:


> بليز يا ميرنا استفسار
> 
> يعنى الصداقه والانتمه لا عشان احنا فى مجتمع مقفول ؟
> 
> ...


فى الحالة دى يا كاجو الشخصية نفسها وتربيتها وفهمها عن الجنس الاخر هو اللى يحكم جايز بنت تكون شايفه الكل اخوات عمدها واحده تانى لا على حسب الشخصية 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

انا فى راى اننا ممكن نكون اخوات واصحاب فى الخدمة 
بس هو انا فى حاجة بتحصل معايا مش عارفة انها صح ولا غلط 
انا بلاقى اصدقائئ الاولاد اقرب ليا 
من اصحابى البنات الى ياما شفت منهم 
لكن اصحابى الاولاد بيبقوا رجالة اوى معايا 
ونحكى مع بعض كل حاجة بس مش بالتفصيل 
وبيبقى فى حساسية بس بحس 
ان البنات بتغير من بعضها نفسى الاقى صديقة بجد 
انا تعبانة اوى بسس الموضوع ده


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> انا فى راى اننا ممكن نكون اخوات واصحاب فى الخدمة
> بس هو انا فى حاجة بتحصل معايا مش عارفة انها صح ولا غلط
> انا بلاقى اصدقائئ الاولاد اقرب ليا
> من اصحابى البنات الى ياما شفت منهم
> ...



ميرسي لرأيك ياانجي
وربنا معاكى ويوفقك وتلاقى بنوتة زى السكر زيك تحبك بجد وتلاقيها اقرب لك من حد تانى
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## remo_m_m (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*انا شايف من واقع الحياة وعن تجربة ان موضوع الصداقة بيتبنى على اساس عقلية الى قدامك بمعنى ان لو صديقتى الى المفروض انى باعملها اخت لية عقلها تقبل الصداقة بوضع صحيح اكيد هاتبقى انتيمى فى كل حاجة حتى جوة بيتى واسرتى اما لو شفت انى هابقى سبب عثرة ليها لضعف الاحساس بالصداقة كمعنى اساسى وان الموضوع هايكبر .... كدة يبقى صداقة وبس وزى ما قولت دة بيتبنى على اساس عقلية الى قدامك وطول مانا تحت سقف الكنيسة ماعتقدش ان المجتمع والناس هايبقى ليهم رأى او اعتراض لان العلاقة بتفرض رايها بالقبول *


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



remo_m_m قال:


> *انا شايف من واقع الحياة وعن تجربة ان موضوع الصداقة بيتبنى على اساس عقلية الى قدامك بمعنى ان لو صديقتى الى المفروض انى باعملها اخت لية عقلها تقبل الصداقة بوضع صحيح اكيد هاتبقى انتيمى فى كل حاجة حتى جوة بيتى واسرتى اما لو شفت انى هابقى سبب عثرة ليها لضعف الاحساس بالصداقة كمعنى اساسى وان الموضوع هايكبر .... كدة يبقى صداقة وبس وزى ما قولت دة بيتبنى على اساس عقلية الى قدامك وطول مانا تحت سقف الكنيسة ماعتقدش ان المجتمع والناس هايبقى ليهم رأى او اعتراض لان العلاقة بتفرض رايها بالقبول *



ميرسي اوى لرايك ياريمو
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## caro/كارو (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

انا هاقول رأى بصراحة و انا فى ابتدائى كنا البنات و الولاد زى الاخوات واكتر لكنلما طلعت اعدادى لقيت الناس بيكلموا على البنات اللى بعتبروا الولاد زى اخواتهم كلام جارح من وراهم ومن ساعتها كلامى مع الولاد محدود جداااااااااااا ، بس انا باعتبر الصداقة ممكن اذا كانت مجموعة كبيرة من الولاد و البنات و اذا البنت محترمة جدااااااااااااا و الولد محترم اكتر و طبعا الكلام ده فى المجتمع المغلق اللى احنا عايشين فيه 
اما المجتمع المفتوح فعادى جدااا موضوع الصداقة بين الولاد والبنت بشرط ان تكون مبنية تحت ظل الله


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الاول موصوع جميل جدا يا كريزي يا عسل 
ثانيا ان من رائي ان الصداقة بين الاولاد والبنات هي اخوة جميلة بس في حدود يعني مثلا متكونش العلاقة بيني وبين اي ولد اخويا مثل علاقتي مع بنت صحبتي


----------



## crazy_girl (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ميرسي ياكارو ويامرمورة ياقمر لمروركم ومشاركتكم الجميلة وارائكم الحلوة اللذيذة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*ممكن يبقى فى زمالة بين الولد والبنت*
*وده بحكم المجتمع اللى بنعيش فيه*
*لكن انتمة ؟؟ افتكر انها صعبة اووووى*
*لأسباب كتيرة*
*منها*
*ان مش كل حاجة ينفع البنت تحكيها للولد*
*والعكس صحيح*
*كمان*
*البنت والولد*
*مفيش اى نوع من الصداقة ممكن تنفع بينهم*
*وده بسبب ان ممكن الصداقة دى تتحول لإعجاب وبعد كدة حب*
*وممكن نهاية الحب ده متبقاش ارتباط*
*يبقى كان ليه من الأول بقى ؟*
*كمان*
*الولد بطبعو*
*ممكن يعامل البنت زى ولد من اصحابو*
*يعنى ممكن يهزر معاها ويمد ايدو عليها مثلاً*
*وده مرفوض نهاااااااااااائي*
*لأنى معتقدش ان فى بنت ممكن تسمح لأى حد يعاملها كدة*
*لكن زى مقولتلك*
*يبقى فى بينهم زمالة*
*وبإحترام*
*وبحدود*
*وده كان مجرد رأيي الشخصى*
*وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك*​


----------



## crazy_girl (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ميرسي ياماريان لرياك الجميل وربنا معاكى ياقمر


----------



## amad_almalk (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*طبعايكون في صداقه لو هما متفقين و متعاونين معا بعض​*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



amad_almalk قال:


> *طبعايكون في صداقه لو هما متفقين و متعاونين معا بعض​*



ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك ورايك اللى بنحترمه


----------



## losivertheprince (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

سلام المسيح 
قد يبدو كلامي جارحآ وقد يبدو غبيآ في اماكن كثيرة وقد لا اصيب كبد الحقيقه بسهم الكلمات ولكني مقتنع بعدة اشياء :
1 - الصداقة قد لانختارها ولكننا قد نقننها او نحددها مع اصدقائنا من الجنس الواحد
2 - الصداقة الحقيقيه لها متطلبات لان الصديق الحقيقي يعرف ما يفكر فيه صديقه فما بالك بالانتيم الذي يعرف حتي ردود افعالك في المواقف الصعبه والقويه .
3 - الانتيم هو صورة لك قد تكون مختلفة عنك ولكنها انعكاس لما تطلبه من اصدقاء وما تعبر عنه احاسيسك في الكثير من المواقف .
4 - الانتيم هو الشخص الذي تبوح له بأمور شخصيه ويبوح لك بأمورة وادق اسراره وقد تكون امور خاصه جدآ او مسائل قد احرج انا ان اتكلم فيها امام اي صديق عادي من نفس الجنس فما بالك بشخص مختلف عني .
5 - للانثي والذكر مشاعر مختلفة تجاه المواقف وردود الافعال تأتي مختلفه طبقآ للنوع وطبعآ النصيحه قد تأتي بعكس المرجو منها وقد تسبب مشاكل غير ان الثقه بعدها قد تقل .
6 - الثقه في الصديق الانتيم تكون مفتوحه لانك قد تجعله مكانك في اشياء كثيرة اما لو كان مختلف في الجنس فلن يكون رد فعله اكثر من متفرج 
7 - نظرة الاخر لك اي المجتمع وما يحمله من موروثات وفي هذه النقطه انا اتفق مع المجتمع في عدم وجود انتيم مختلف معك في الجنس .
8 - اخيرآ وليس اخرآ للنظر الي مثال للصداقة في الكتاب المقدس ( داود ويوناثان ) الذين حلفوا لبعض واتفقوا وقال الكتاب المقدس ان نفس "يوناثان" تعلقت بنفس "داود" جدآ وطبعآ صداقة يوناثان انقذت داود عدة مرات من الموت وهذا هو المثال الذي يجب ان نتعلم وننقاد منه .

الصداقة قد تكون مهمه واساسيه ولكنها بين الذكر والانثي لها شروط مثلآ اذا احب شخص فتاه ثم عرف ان لها ذكر ليس صديق بل هو انتيم قد يداهمه القفه وقد تنشآ مشاكل بينه وبين هذا الشخص انتيم الفتاه التي يرغب في الارتباط بها والعكس الفتاه التي تعرف ان لخطيبها فتاه انتيم له قد تؤدي بها الغيرة الي مشاكل عديده لكن الصداقة المفتوحه ما بين الذكر والانثي ومبنيه في النور وما بين فريق في الكنيسه مثلآ او في العمل قد تنجح ولكن بشروط ويجب ان تكون مخافة الله هي الغطاء والاساسي الذي يحددها .
انا مثلآ لدي اختين بنات منهم واحده علي وش جواز والاخري فتاه صغيرة وهنا مثلي مثل الاخرين ويجب علي الكل ان يفكر اذا كان له اخوات بنات في ان ما ترضاه علي اخواتك هو ماتفعله ان خارج بيتك .​


----------



## spider boy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الانتمة بين الولد والبنتشىء عادى لكن فى ناس بتقبلة وناس لا
وانا من الناس اللى بتايد الانتمة دى لكن فى حدود معينة
وشكرا على الموضوع يا كريزى جيرل​


----------



## s_h (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الموضوع جامد اوى اوى اوى اوى
بصى هى الصداقة انا شيفها عندى بس لازم يكون فى حدود و بنود المفروض الواحد يمشى عليها
مثل / لازم تكون الديانة وحدة / تكون صداقة عمل او دراسة او صداقة فى الكنيسة بس 
و الشرط الاساسى ان مينفع ان يتقبلو او يخرجو لوحدهم خالص لأن لو دة تم مش هتبقى صداقة خالص
و شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## emy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

_اولا الموضوع حلو اوى _
_تانيا رائى انا ان الصداقه بين اى ولد واى بنت لازم يكون فى ليها حدود _
_علشان كده انا مش بحب انه يطلق عليها كلمه انتيمى _
_وعلى فكره انا برضه مش ضضدها لانى فى اوقات كتير بيبقى راى الولد صح اكتر من راى بنت زيى _
_ومرسى يا كريزى عالموضوع_​


----------



## gigi angel (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ان ممكن يكون فى صداقه بين الولد والبت لكن فى حدود معينه مينفعش انها تعدى الحدود دى 
وبعدين البنت مش هينفع تقول كل حاجه للولد ونفس الحكايه للولد  

وبجد يا كريزى موضوعك جميل اوىىىىىى وده العادى بتاعك


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*انتو لية كل اجابتكم بحكم التفرقة الجنسية بس على انة ولد وانها بنت 
طيب ما ممكن يكون فى ولد وبنت وروحهم قريبة اوى من بعض ويحكو مع بعض على اسرارهم مهما كانت سريتها 
ومش شرط الطرف التانى هيفهما ازاى 
بس المهم ان كل واحد فيهم عارف التانى كويس وعارف وقت ما يقولة اية التانى هيفكر ازاى 
ارجو الاضافة 
الموضوع جميل مرسى اوى وربنا يباركك*
لو حد حابب يفهمنى اكتر   انا ممكن احكى لكم حكاية تعرفوا بيها ها الكلام 
بس انا مو بحكيها منشان مو افرض نفسى عليكم 
هحكيها وقت ما تقولو احكى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> قد يبدو كلامي جارحآ وقد يبدو غبيآ في اماكن كثيرة وقد لا اصيب كبد الحقيقه بسهم الكلمات ولكني مقتنع بعدة اشياء :
> 1 - الصداقة قد لانختارها ولكننا قد نقننها او نحددها مع اصدقائنا من الجنس الواحد
> 2 - الصداقة الحقيقيه لها متطلبات لان الصديق الحقيقي يعرف ما يفكر فيه صديقه فما بالك بالانتيم الذي يعرف حتي ردود افعالك في المواقف الصعبه والقويه .
> ...



اشكرك لردك الجميل وطبعا هو مش رد غبي ولا حاجة
اختلاف الراي لايفسد للود قضية


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



spider boy قال:


> الانتمة بين الولد والبنتشىء عادى لكن فى ناس بتقبلة وناس لا
> وانا من الناس اللى بتايد الانتمة دى لكن فى حدود معينة
> وشكرا على الموضوع يا كريزى جيرل​



ميرسي لرأيك يا سبيدر بوى 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



s_h قال:


> الموضوع جامد اوى اوى اوى اوى
> بصى هى الصداقة انا شيفها عندى بس لازم يكون فى حدود و بنود المفروض الواحد يمشى عليها
> مثل / لازم تكون الديانة وحدة / تكون صداقة عمل او دراسة او صداقة فى الكنيسة بس
> و الشرط الاساسى ان مينفع ان يتقبلو او يخرجو لوحدهم خالص لأن لو دة تم مش هتبقى صداقة خالص
> و شكرا على الموضوع



ميرسي لردك الجميل يا اس اتش نورت الموضوع برايك


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

بصى هو انا اؤيد الصداقة اللى هى الاخوة ممكن يبقى ولد وبنت اخوات تاخد رأيه ف حاجات وتسأله عن حاجة وده طبعا بيتوقف على شخصية واخلاق الولد 
لكن انتيم وكده صعب
لان اكيد فيه حاجات البنت مش هتقدر تحكيها للولد او العكس 
وطبعا الاخوة بين الولد والبنت كويسة ومفيهاش عيب ومدام الولد محترم هيبان قدام الناس انكم اخوات لكن غير كده احذر كل بنت لازم تتأكد من اخلاقه وده بيبان قوى عبر معرفة الوان كتيرة من الناس 
بس كده 
ميرسى ع الموضوع الجميل ده يا كريزى عليكى مواضيع كريزى وحلوة كده​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



emy قال:


> _اولا الموضوع حلو اوى _
> _تانيا رائى انا ان الصداقه بين اى ولد واى بنت لازم يكون فى ليها حدود _
> _علشان كده انا مش بحب انه يطلق عليها كلمه انتيمى _
> _وعلى فكره انا برضه مش ضضدها لانى فى اوقات كتير بيبقى راى الولد صح اكتر من راى بنت زيى _
> _ومرسى يا كريزى عالموضوع_​



ميرسي لرأيك الجميل ياإيمي نورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



germen قال:


> ان ممكن يكون فى صداقه بين الولد والبت لكن فى حدود معينه مينفعش انها تعدى الحدود دى
> وبعدين البنت مش هينفع تقول كل حاجه للولد ونفس الحكايه للولد
> 
> وبجد يا كريزى موضوعك جميل اوىىىىىى وده العادى بتاعك



ميرسي يا جيرمن لمشاركتك معنا
ورأيك الجميل


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *انتو لية كل اجابتكم بحكم التفرقة الجنسية بس على انة ولد وانها بنت
> طيب ما ممكن يكون فى ولد وبنت وروحهم قريبة اوى من بعض ويحكو مع بعض على اسرارهم مهما كانت سريتها
> ومش شرط الطرف التانى هيفهما ازاى
> بس المهم ان كل واحد فيهم عارف التانى كويس وعارف وقت ما يقولة اية التانى هيفكر ازاى
> ...



احنا مش بنجاوب على اساس تفرقة جنسية ولا حاجة
بس احنا بنحاول نوصل لرأى الاغلبية فى المجتمع الشرقي ونظرة الناس لكدة
مش اكتر
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك

وياريت لو مافى مانع تحكى حكايتك


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



hokka_2020 قال:


> بصى هو انا اؤيد الصداقة اللى هى الاخوة ممكن يبقى ولد وبنت اخوات تاخد رأيه ف حاجات وتسأله عن حاجة وده طبعا بيتوقف على شخصية واخلاق الولد
> لكن انتيم وكده صعب
> لان اكيد فيه حاجات البنت مش هتقدر تحكيها للولد او العكس
> وطبعا الاخوة بين الولد والبنت كويسة ومفيهاش عيب ومدام الولد محترم هيبان قدام الناس انكم اخوات لكن غير كده احذر كل بنت لازم تتأكد من اخلاقه وده بيبان قوى عبر معرفة الوان كتيرة من الناس
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسكرة لرأيك وكلامك منطقى كتيررررررررررر
نورتى الموضوع ياهوكا المنتدى


----------



## cobcob (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*انامع موضوع الصداقة بين ول وبنت
بس الموضوع ده ماينفعش غير مع شباب كبار 
مش ثانوى او حتى لسه داخلين جامعة
لكن لو شباب كبير شوية بقالهم سنتين أو تلاتة فى الجامعة
بيكونوا كونوا  جزء كبير من شخصيتهمويقدروا يحطوا علاقتهم فى شكلها واطارها المظبوط
وكمان الموضوع ده بينجح أكتر لو كان أصلا من خلال مجموعة أصدقاء أولاد وبنات*​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



cobcob قال:


> *انامع موضوع الصداقة بين ول وبنت
> بس الموضوع ده ماينفعش غير مع شباب كبار
> مش ثانوى او حتى لسه داخلين جامعة
> لكن لو شباب كبير شوية بقالهم سنتين أو تلاتة فى الجامعة
> ...



ميرسي لردك الجميل ياكوكوب ورايك بجد حلو اوى وانا مقتنعة بيه
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

ممكن يكون فى صداقة ولكن فى حدود . انت كراجل مش ممكن تتكلم فى اى حاجة لو صديقك بنت
وانتى لو صديقك راجل فى بعض الاسرار والافكار الخاصة بالجنسين لا يستطيع الطرف الاخر الاطلاع عليها
وشكرا اخوكم بيتر  (بيرو)


----------



## بيتر الطهطاوى (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

على فكرة انا احب اشكر كل القائمين بعمل هذا المنتدى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم

(بيرو)


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

الاخت crazy_girl

موضوع جميل وجرىء 

اجابة سؤالك بشكل مختصر سيكون بالاسئلة التالية :

هل الثقافة الاجتماعية تدعم الصداقة بين الولد والبنت ؟
مثلا فى الدول الغربية الصداقة يمكن ان نقول نعم هناك صداقة وانتمة بين الولد والبنت ولكن فى الدول العربية غالبا لا يعرفون معنى الصداقة بين الولد والبنت

ما مفهوم الصداقة عند كلاً من الولد والبنت ؟
مفهوم الصداقة يعتمد على تربيتهم وبيئتهم وثقافتهم الاجتماعية 


هذة  وجهت نظرى الشخصية تحتمل الصواب والخطأ


----------



## crazy_girl (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> الاخت crazy_girl
> 
> موضوع جميل وجرىء
> 
> ...



ميرسي لردك المبسط ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## مينا 188 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

*شكرا لكل من شارك فى المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع 
شكرا للاراء الشخصية 
شكرا للاراء المنطقية 
ولكنى وبصراحة تذكرت عبارة 
عبارة قراتها فى موضع اخر بعنوان 
( علمتنى المنتديات ليس كل ما نفكر فيه ان نكتبه )
فالبعض وافق على الصداقة ورفض الانتمة (راى متحفظ) وبعضهم رفض الاثنين ( راى متشدد نوعا ما )
وهناك الراى المنطقى للاخ اكستريم الذى اعتمد على اسئلة تحليلية  جيدة للموضوع برمته 
ولكن فى النهاية اطلق العنان لنفسك لا تتحفظ ولا تخطىء 
احكم قبضتك على لجام نفسك ولا تدعه يفلت منك ابدا 
شكرا كريزى سؤال جعل الكثير يشاركونك الاجابة *​


----------



## crazy_girl (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



مينا 188 قال:


> *شكرا لكل من شارك فى المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع
> شكرا للاراء الشخصية
> شكرا للاراء المنطقية
> ولكنى وبصراحة تذكرت عبارة
> ...



ميرسي لرأيك الجميل
وأسلوب كاتبتك الاجمل يامينا
بس تسمحلى ان الاراء مهما كانت متحفظة شوية او متشددة نوعا ما
فدى بتمثل وجهات نظر كبيرة فى مجتمعنا الشرقي
ولازم ناخد بيها
مينفعش كل واحد يضرب بالاراء دى عرض الحائط
يعنى المفروض تتحط فى الاعتبار حتى لو مش هنقتنع او نعمل بيها

وميرسي كمان مرة لردك الجميل يامينا


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



Coptic Man قال:


> لا اؤمن بوجودها الانتمة ( زي ما بتقولي ) بين الولد والبنت ممكن يبقي اصحاب انما انتيم لا استحالة
> 
> لاني مهما كان هما اصدقاء فيه حاجز بيقفوا قدامه اني دي بنت وده ولد وفيه خطر احمر مش ينفع نتجاوزه وفيه اسرار مش تتقالها ونوعية التفكير مختلفة .. الخ
> 
> ده رائي



سلام ونعمة

انا اؤيد كلام ماى روك لان الولد والبنت مهما كانت الصداقة بينهم مش هتوصل لدرجة انهم يقولوا اسرار لبعض لكن بنت مع بنت او ولد مع ولد عاااااااااااااااااادى خاااااااااااااااالص فالصداقة بين الولد والبنت ليها حدود


----------



## نيرو (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

اسف للتدخل لو ميزعجش احد
هو الصراحة موضوع جامد اوي
انا شايف من رأيي الخاص ان مافيش انتمة بين بنت وولد في مصر الا بين الاخ والاخت بس لا غير 
لكن في بلاد الاجانب شايف انه عادي جدا تكون بين اتنين زملاء او اصدقاء او جيران حتي بس بيبقي في حدود برده
انا مش ضد الانتمة بين الولد والبنت ولا برده بأيد الموضوع 
لانه صعب وياريت نعرف ايجابتة من اب كاهن 
وشكرا


----------



## لوريا (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

[​بس احنا ممكن نكون اصدقاء فى حدود  مثال فى خدمة الكنيسة لكن بر الكنيسة هو ذى اى انسان عادى تعرفة لان ممكن تبداء العلاقة بكلمة اصدقاء وتنتهى بطريقة غلاط والصداقة الصحيحة هى ان تكون البنت صديقتة بنت علشان مش ممكن البنت تحكى اى حاجة للشاب لكن البنت تحكى لية برحتة واى شى ="Plum"][/COLOR]


----------



## crazy_girl (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



مايكل مايك قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> 
> انا اؤيد كلام ماى روك لان الولد والبنت مهما كانت الصداقة بينهم مش هتوصل لدرجة انهم يقولوا اسرار لبعض لكن بنت مع بنت او ولد مع ولد عاااااااااااااااااادى خاااااااااااااااالص فالصداقة بين الولد والبنت ليها حدود



*ميرسي يامايكل لردك ومتابعتك كمان للردود 
فعلا كلام كوبتك ( مينا ) سليم 
او بمعنى اصح رايه هو اللى بينفع معانا كمجتمع شرقي​*


----------



## crazy_girl (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



نيرو قال:


> اسف للتدخل لو ميزعجش احد
> هو الصراحة موضوع جامد اوي
> انا شايف من رأيي الخاص ان مافيش انتمة بين بنت وولد في مصر الا بين الاخ والاخت بس لا غير
> لكن في بلاد الاجانب شايف انه عادي جدا تكون بين اتنين زملاء او اصدقاء او جيران حتي بس بيبقي في حدود برده
> ...



*طيب وليه اسف على التدخل؟
ده الموضوع متاح للجميع
وخصوصا للناس اللى ليها رد هادف او بتشارك بايجابية
ميرسي لردك يا نيرو ومشاركتك الجميلة​*


----------



## crazy_girl (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*



لوريا قال:


> [​بس احنا ممكن نكون اصدقاء فى حدود  مثال فى خدمة الكنيسة لكن بر الكنيسة هو ذى اى انسان عادى تعرفة لان ممكن تبداء العلاقة بكلمة اصدقاء وتنتهى بطريقة غلاط والصداقة الصحيحة هى ان تكون البنت صديقتة بنت علشان مش ممكن البنت تحكى اى حاجة للشاب لكن البنت تحكى لية برحتة واى شى ="Plum"][/COLOR]



*ميرسي يا لوريا لردك الجميل
ومشاركتك​*


----------



## 1man in forum (30 مايو 2008)

*انا موافق على الموضوع بس لازم تكون فى اطار الادب و الأحترام و حدود الصداقة  

بس تعرفى الواحد اما بيكون له صديقة بنت بتنصحة و بتقدر تتفاهم معاه و ممكن تكون ممثلة للبنات فى ارائها و هو بيكون ممثل الشباب بالنسبالها فبيبقى فيه تفاهم 


لكن عيب الصداقة دى ان الواحد ممكن ميعرفش يحكم مشاعره تجاه الطرف الأخر 
 و ممكن يكون فيه حب من طرف واحد و ده فى اغلب الأحوال​*


----------



## نيرو (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل هناك انتمة بين الولاد والبنات؟ اللى هايدخل يجاوب بليز*

متشكر ليكي يا كريزي جريل


----------

